# Where in May



## joeyp2003 (Jan 8, 2010)

Would like to try and go somewhere and get a few more days in this season, where would the conditions be bearable in May? Early May like the 7-10. A-Basin? Hood? I dont mind flying from CT I'd love to be able to make this a birthday present to myself, any ideas?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

joeyp2003 said:


> Would like to try and go somewhere and get a few more days in this season, where would the conditions be bearable in May? Early May like the 7-10. A-Basin? Hood? I dont mind flying from CT I'd love to be able to make this a birthday present to myself, any ideas?


The way Hood is getting pounded this week, conditions should be great in May. Hit MHM on the weekend and Tline during the week.


----------



## cy bais (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm also thinking about hittin' A-Basin in May, if anyone has recent info on conditions there, please post. Thanks.


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

Any places in CO, UT, CA, OR, WA that are open in May ?


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Mammoth all the way. They're sitting on a 12 - 15 ft base, but more importantly the April forecast is looking good for additional storms. Caveat to this is you want to check with the resort to find out how long they'll be running at full capacity. They do start shutting down lifts, and are only open out of the main lodge at some point. I'm just not sure when that date is.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

A-Basin
Arapahoe Basin Ski Area | Snow Conditions


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

clubmyke said:


> Any places in CO, UT, CA, OR, WA that are open in May ?


There are three in the posts above yours.:dunno:


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Ut will be Snowbird only ... right now listed as until Memorial Day weekend .... will prob go a bit longer with the 7 feet in 7 days we just got


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Flying from CT, I'd look and see what the best ticket options might be for cost and direct flights. If you are thinking Mt. Hood (long haul) or Utah (Snowbird would be a great option), then I'd scrap the idea of A-Basin. They have a long season, compared to most CO resorts, but their base is scrap, this year. Currently the A-basin base is comparable to that of Stowe.

I hit Snowbird during the last weekend of April, last year, and caught a 16-inch snowfall weekend. Plus, Snowbird is so easily accessable from the SLC airport. I am usually able to ride the first 4 or 5 hours of my last day, get off the mountain drive directly to the airport and catch a direct flight back to philly; having me home by midnight.

The west is getting pounded....go get it!


----------

